
Looking to learn assembler programming, any advice? - veddox
Hi everyone, I&#x27;ve been a hobby programmer for several years now with experience in various high-level languages (Java, Python, Lisp, a little C&#x2F;C++). Recently I&#x27;ve been toying with the idea of learning some x86 assembler programming. I know it isn&#x27;t really much used anymore, but I would like to learn it for the sake of getting to know my computer better.<p>Unfortunately, I have no clue where to start. Any advice on possible directions to pursue would be much appreciated. Books, tutorials, software to install (I&#x27;m running Linux), other hints... Thanks in advance :-)
======
brudgers
This recent thread might have some resources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397423)

~~~
veddox
Thanks, I'll have a look into it.

